# The Swamp Rabbit....



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Attempted a couple of these tonite...turned out ok for a first attempt...I used a mono loop for anti fouling as I didn't have any buck tail the right color.....tell me what you think....


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

I like it, is that rooster hackle for the head or rabbit as well?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Its hackle....this pattern is by Capt. Bob Lemay who frequents this site....

http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/techniques/fly-recipies/swamp-rabbit


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice work. Next time start with a bit of bucktail... in almost any color (darker if you're tying up purple or black death colors) since it will add just a bit of bulk to the tail. I'm just finishing about fifty Swamp Rabbits for the shop and will have a pic or two to post with a bit of luck (I've got to deliver an order today...).


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

those are really nice... where do you guys get hackle? i have been getting the worst ones, any ideas? thanks.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Really nice ties.

Love that chartreuse/red combination.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Danny honestly idk...most of the feathers an buck tail I have are pretty old inherited from my dad...I need to find out where capt Lemay is getting his bc those things look beautiful....if you find a good supplier let me know...augusta ga doesn't have much in the way of materials....thanks you all for the comments as always criticism is encouraged lol...I have worked pretty hard this winter trying to diversify and improve, Deep


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

when i shop, it's really hit or miss. and the main things i use are bunny strips, and hackles, and elk hair. to me (and this was initially made apparent to me by a good friend of mine who is a big deal fly tier), it's best to actually handle the materials before you buy them... obviously you cannot do that shopping online, plus i like to patronize shops where i know the people, etc. so it makes it really hard to get good stuff consistently. 
funny, too... i tie one that is red/chart... and the reverse. i was once in montauk and the only guy who was getting bit a lot was throwing a jig that was the ugliest thing i'd ever seen--chart and red. so i went home and tied some tarpon flies in that color. 

anyway, keep it up, they look good.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Those look great. What size are they? Look big in the picture but hard to tell. Thanks.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Size 1/0 I cropped the pic figured you guys didn't wanna see my kitchen counters!


----------

